# Calligraphy and engravings...



## Newblossom (Oct 24, 2009)

I am looking to personalize a gift of sorts for Christmas this year. I would like to have a scroll with chinese calligraphy (a particular saying in mind of course) or some other form of decoration of which I can have the same calligraphy attached to. The problem is not only finding a store/site that offers the items I am searching for, but one that can write or engrave in chinese characters as well. I've found one site that offers the scrolls as well as the calligraphy I want on it, but since I am wary of giving my credit card information to sites I am not familiar with... I am hesitant to place the order. I could use a few different options and recommendations if there are any.
Many thanks (@^.^)/


----------



## yak sao (Oct 24, 2009)

Check out www.wle.com

They used to do calligraphy, not sure if they still do, but they are a reputable site.


----------

